#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 神話裏的大蛇，大家最喜歡誰呢？

## wingwolf

事先聲明，本文用於活躍森林的氣氛（炸

很多神話裏都有厲害的大蛇
大家喜歡哪一只呢？


簡短資料區：

九嬰——中國神話中可以噴火吐水的九頭蛇妖

八岐大蛇——日本神話中威猛巨大的八頭八尾巨蛇

九頭蛇——希臘神話中四處破壞的九頭巨蛇

蛇怪——巨大的蛇妖，擁有以目光殺人的能力（哈利·波特2裏那種）

美杜沙——蛇發女妖，能用目光石化人

雞首蛇怪——長著公雞的頭和身體、蛇的脖子和鱗片的怪物，同樣有石化的能力

相柳——中國神話中長的人面的九頭蛇妖

----------


## 迷思

八‧岐‧大‧蛇

1.名字聽起來很帥
2.聽說有八座山和八座山谷大
3.尾巴裡有把天叢雲劍--bonus加分1.5x
4.而且我蠻喜歡日本

第三點的後半是來瞎搞的....就這樣啦。

----------


## 許狼中將

其實若認真說，應該是都不喜歡！最根本的原因是中將怕蛇～～
從小狼的時候便是如此，反正看到蛇會讓中將覺得心驚驚！

不過覺得《神話世紀》和《山海經》的蛇類怪物還挺帥的！因此中將選擇九頭大蛇，還是覺得中國風格的東西比較有親切感。

----------


## 上官犬良

沒有巴蛇啊.....ˊˋ

巴蛇吞象"原出自《山海經 海內南經》。
其文曰："巴蛇食象，三歲而出其骨.君子服之，無心腹之疾。"
意思是：有一種巴蛇能吃大象(傳說巴蛇生於南海，黑身子，青腦袋，長800尺)，它把象吞下去後，消化三年，才把象的骨頭吐出來。
這種象骨服食後可治腹內的疾病。

投巴蛇一票~

----------


## 沉默之狼

某狼選其他 0 . 0
為什麼沒有"奎茲特克"  = 口 =(敲碗(被扁

中美洲的神
奎茲特克在有著綠色羽毛的蛇神，又稱有翅膀的蛇神，金星之神，生性討厭戰爭，是愛好和平的蛇神，他曾經幫助人類。(超簡略簡介?

其實"世界樹長蛇"某狼也很喜歡~

----------


## wingwolf

哦哦，各地神話中的蛇果然是很多的  :Very Happy:  

巴蛇、奎茲特克，還有女娲、納加、白素貞……好多啊

看來投“其他”的會慢慢多起來  :Mr. Green:  




> 不過覺得《神話世紀》和《山海經》的蛇類怪物還挺帥的！因此中將選擇九頭大蛇，還是覺得中國風格的東西比較有親切感。


（小聲）中國風格的九頭大蛇是九嬰和相柳
難道中將投到西方的九頭怪上去了？

----------


## 狼佐

投八崎大蛇一票!!

因為我就是!!(激誤

除了帥氣外xD他也是我比較熟悉的大蛇
其他理由大致上跟迷思差不多ˇ

----------


## 一審判一

美杜沙+1
以美麗的身驅
石化別人的心
*     *     *     *(碎碎唸)
我實在是太有想像力啦!!!!
XD

----------


## 雜賀  煉

雖然我也投了小八八（誰啊）
不過鄙人其實非常喜歡雞首蛇怪XDD
印象中雞首蛇怪是由公雞所孵化的蟾蜍蛋（有一說是蜥蜴蛋或蛇蛋？）所生，哈利波特裡的蛇妖（即是神話中的翼蜥）也是這種東西。
不過這個好像有很多亞種，或說神話之間相似的物種混同之類所以鄙人其實也不太清楚，就把有鳥類特徵的蛇（前面獸友提過的墨西哥羽蛇之神跟中國的酸與除外）都叫做翼蜥這樣（爆）

（小小聲）那個、其實鄙人獸化的武器造型也是翼蜥這樣，只是變過型而且貌似是Q版XDrz

----------


## 迷思

> 印象中雞首蛇怪是由公雞所孵化的蟾蜍蛋（有一說是蜥蜴蛋或蛇蛋？）所生，哈利波特裡的蛇妖（即是神話中的翼蜥）也是這種東西


翻書...《怪獸與牠們的產地》...(<-哈利波特世界的怪獸簡)
蛇妖(Basilisk)是蟾蜍孵雞蛋才對，
......
真的假的啊?來做做看

----------


## 洛思緹

八岐大蛇~

會聯想到大神=w=，長得反而像龍(炸)

至於美杜莎，聯想到惡魔城!(再炸)

----------


## 灰爪

> 文章內容過於空洞
> 請用“編輯”功能充實內容
> By [奇幻森林]版主 wingwolf


我都不喜歡

因為我比較喜歡狼
(那我進來做啥?)

----------


## 幻影殺手

耶夢加得:神話史上最大的蛇


耶夢加得（J

----------


## fwiflof

同樓上那位
因為他爸很帥(誤)
出現在日本動漫「摩偵探洛基」，真的好大........
他哥也好大一隻，比大樓還高耶........
啊，誰知道追逐月亮和太陽的是哪兩隻狼？

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我選蛇怪～
　　因為九個頭太難控制了（？）

　　其實只要是蛇我都很愛ＸＤ
　　耶夢加德這名子很帥氣耶ＷＷ

----------


## Lin

我可能比較喜歡蛇怪。
九頭蛇可能會為了爭誰吃食物而咬傷自己。
只能說不同種蛇各有所長。

美杜莎是希臘神話還是羅馬神話我忘了??
有一個印象就是長得很像羅馬戰士的人看到她就變成石頭了!
不過美杜莎好像看到他會變成石頭的說。
[/quote]

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

為什麼都是蛇!?(噴
有陰謀嘛(慢著
為什麼一定要蛇!!(XD






投給八歧大蛇(還是投了嘛!!

----------


## wingwolf

> 為什麼都是蛇!?(噴
> 有陰謀嘛(慢著
> 為什麼一定要蛇!!(XD


咦？！絕對沒陰謀~~~~（喂）

原因僅僅是蛇在神話中出現得很多，種類也很多……而已  :Mr. Green:  

當然，有興趣的話也完全可以來做個其他的神話動物投票
比如說馬形的夢魇、獨角獸、天馬、獨角天馬、半人馬哪個比較受歡迎  :Very Happy:  


話說剛才又想到一個可以劃在“其他”裏的蛇——聖經裏那條魔鬼化身的蛇  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 弦狼IRON

我選雞首蛇怪。

其實不管是怎樣的蛇我都覺得很可怕，但是雞首蛇怪讓我有一種回到家的感覺XD
(敝狼酉年生XD)



> 至於美杜莎，聯想到惡魔城!(再炸)


......曉夜協奏曲沒有的說，不過有野槌蛇XD
魔物圖鑑的說明是：證明來須蒼真(主角)存在於2035年的夢幻之蛇XD

啊對了野槌蛇啦野槌蛇怎麼不在

----------


## 隨影

可能是因為玩過大神的關係
所以覺得八岐大蛇還是最帥氣的~~
不過希臘傳說中的九頭蛇海德拉個人也挺喜歡的
可能是因為玩過了戰神的關係

----------

